

Verizon Ends Smartphone Subsidies - msh
http://www.verizonwireless.com/news/article/2015/08/simplified-data-choices-match-customer-lifestyles.html?null

======
ljk
Hmmm it seems better than T-mobile's $30/month "unlimited" data(LTE for first
5gig and super slow after that), unlimited texts, and 100 mins of talk, yay
competition!

